# Where to live if work in Soho



## MultiCrayon (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Can you suggest towns or cities to live in that are not over 30 mins travel time to and from Soho. Safe areas that are residential and relatively quiet with access to nature, good restaurants and cute shops? ( a couple with no kids and not much into drinking) Rentals.

Any info would be appreciated from those who either have personal experience or who can suggest where to look (besides right move dot com) and links for more info about these cities that are no more than 30 mins, the closer and less travel time the better

Thanks!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MultiCrayon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can you suggest towns or cities to live in that are not over 30 mins travel time to and from Soho. Safe areas that are residential and relatively quiet with access to nature, good restaurants and cute shops? ( a couple with no kids and not much into drinking) Rentals.
> 
> ...


London is 659 square miles. Pretty much anything within 30 minutes of Soho is still going to be in London, just a different neighborhood. Concentrate on areas on tube lines that get you close to Soho like the Tottenham Court Road stop on the Central Line. You don't say what your budget is or what size flat you're looking for so I'll just throw out the names of some neighborhoods accessible to Central Line tube stops: Marylebone, Connaught Village, Bayswater, Notting Hill and Holland Park. They are all pleasant and otherwise fit your brief of having shops and restaurants and relatively near either Hyde Park, Regent's Park or Holland Park. 

The Leicester Square stop on the Northern Line is another alternative. Going north you can check Hampstead or Golder's Green. These areas will be more leafy and suburban. Going south you can check Clapham.


----------

